# OK Boys what do you'all weigh in at...Don't forget to list height as well.



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey guys just curious on what type of weight I should be shooting for at my height of 5'7". I'd love to hear some of you racers and what you weigh in at for race time along with your heights....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Height to weight is not nearly as important as power to weight. Having said that my threshold is about 4.0-4.1w/kg, 5-11', 71 kg.


----------



## swerv512 (Aug 26, 2007)

5'11- 155lbs now. trying to get down to 150 and increase power. i agree with jains, height to weight has much less significance than power to weight does.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Currently.....

I'm just a hair under 6' tall and weigh low 220's....I'm working on getting down to 200-210 pounds or lower. My ultimate goal would be 190 which would put me under 8%-9% body fat and would be the first time since the 8th grade I would be under 200 pounds.

My main racing goals are TT's this year with some mass start road races thrown in (but more likely to help the team out) and some MTB races in the Clydesdale class unless I can somehow drop below 200 pounds.


*However, for racing....it depends on the type of racing you want to do.*

For road races with climbing: It's all about power to weight ratios. The higher that number is, the faster you will go up hill.

For flat road races: You need a good power to weight ratio, but ultimate sprinting power is more important since you can sit in the draft all day and sprint the finish.

For Time Trials: It's all about power and aerodynamics unless it's a hilly TT or a Hill Climb. The more power you have and the more aerodynamic of a tuck you can get into the faster you will be and weight isn't much of a factor.

For Track Racing: Power is more important since they are all pretty short distances and there is no climbing. It's all about high end power output.

So to answer your question...you have to look at what type of racing you want to do then decide what you should weigh, what type of training you should do, etc...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Last season was 4.1w/kg, 5'8" 145lbs. Cat 4.

Currently sitting at 3.8w/kg, 150lbs.

Edit: hoping to have 4.5w/kg by superweek, now that I actually have space and motivation to ride more. I really just want to keep improving my sprint to work up to cat3 wins.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

6ft, 190lbs. My power to weight ratio still sux. That said, I pulled a long hill yesterday that I hadn't climbed since last fall. Thought it'd be a pig, but I did if fairly easily. I'm 10lbs lighter. Helped a lot. Makes me want to lose another 20.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

Right now, 6' and ~145 lbs. During racing season the weight drops down to about 135. I eat like a freaking horse, but I'm naturally a climber. 

My power isn't awful, but could be better. I can TT (1 hr flat out) about 22-23 mph on the flat farm country roads outside of Columbus (low-moderate wind) but couldn't give you a more accurate description than that (poor college students can't afford power meters). Once the roads turn upward I get much faster (relatively anyway), hanging with good CAT 4s and new CAT 3s, I figure that as a CAT 5 that's not too bad.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I weigh 165 lbs (plus or minus a pound or two, here and there, but no more than that) and am 5'10". I have the same build as the great Rik van Looy. I wreck house on climbs.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

I am 5'-8" and weigh 136+/- 2 lbs. I want to get back up to around 145.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Goal 155#*

6'0" weighing in at 163#. Goal I am shooting for is 155#.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

5'-9" 155

goal is to drop back down to 145

guess that means no more daily bowl of icecream


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

5'11 156. 4.0


----------



## 86Sierra (Nov 17, 2005)

188lbs right now at 6'1" and 3.6 W/kg in my only power test ever. My weight is around 180 in the summer. It's flat around here and there are mostly crits to race, so my weight is fine and power is good- more would be better. 

This coming from a CAT4/ CAT3 to be.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

5-11" @ 160lbs.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

5-11' 167.2

I'll get it down to 155ish soon. I like to call it the "don't eat for 3 days" diet. No idea what the power to weight is.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

6'4 and 170 lbs currently. I may go back down to 165 during race season, not entirely sure


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

56kg, 5'9, 2.40w/kg
but i'm just a girl...


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

5'10 153lbs
but I'm big boned.......


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

6'4", 179lbs nekkid (80.1kg), BMI of 21.5 and STW of 3.9w/kg as of CX season.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Dude, I'm xactly the same size as you. If I dropped 20, I'd have to lose a leg. Currently 191, bf 12%(ok, it's a Tanita, but at least it's an idea). Hope to get to 185 this spring and down to 180 for cross season, which is my main emphasis.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

height: 5'8"
weight: 160lbs
BF%: around 15-16%

i've lost almost 3 inches around my waist, but still have a bit of
mid-age fat that i'm working on. i started serious training at 172lbs
and 20%BF. my goal is 150-155 and around 11-12%BF

i need a powertap as i agree with wookiebiker about power-to-weight ratio.
when i run, which is about three days a week now that it's raining here in
CA, i can see more fat going away than when i'm riding. i'm not sure i can
actually get below 150, as my body seems quite happy where it's at right now.
i'll be happier with the same weight but a lot lower BF%.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

6-3, 186lbs

For what amount of time is threshold power held? 20 minutes, an hour?

Thanks


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

huckleberry said:


> 6-3, 186lbs
> 
> For what amount of time is threshold power held? 20 minutes, an hour?
> 
> Thanks


Depends whose system you use.

Lactate threshold is about 3hrs.
Most people here put it at the 20min mark.
Coggan's scale is FTP=60min. This is what I was using.

FTP is approximately 20min power * (0.95).


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

6-0, 200 lbs currently, will be 190-195 by spring. 

I focus on the track and flatter crits if you couldn't figure that out.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

5'10 165lbs 

I have too much upper body muscle from swimming, but I can't loose it for cycling because I need it for mountaineering, so I'm just gonna race for sh!tz and giggles this season (which is gonna be pretty short due too the mountaineering)


----------



## llvllatt (Jul 23, 2005)

6'4", 170lbs, ~5.6w/kg @ 20min last summer


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

6'5 195lbs 10% body fat

racing weight 188 ish. No idea what my power to weight ratio is.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> 6'0" weighing in at 163#. Goal I am shooting for is 155#.


I'm pretty much exactly the same. I have broad shoulders and a little extra upper body from SS MTBing, but I think 155 should be about right this summer.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

6'9"

199 lbs.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Why?*



GTScott said:


> I am 5'-8" and weigh 136+/- 2 lbs. I want to get back up to around 145.


Trade you, GTScott!

I'm the same height as you are and weigh around 145 pounds. I want to get down to 135 pounds to gain more of a climbing advantage.

I wonder why we are going in the opposite direction when it come to weight. Do you want more bulk to help with sprinting or something?

Just curious.


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

first of all whoever claimed to be 6', 135....i need to see that to believe it. I am 6'1, 165 and could probably get down to 155 but i am already at 6.5% body fat. second, any one know how accurate the wattage meters are on stationary bikes, no way I can afford a power meter.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

tmanley said:


> 6'9"
> 
> 199 lbs.


What size top tube does a 6'9" cyclist ride?


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

5'9" 205lbs 

Comparing the numbers I seem to be a big donut. I'm gonna go purge now. 

Would love get down to 190lbs.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

llvllatt said:


> 6'4", 170lbs, ~5.6w/kg @ 20min last summer


Might wanna redo your power test or start sending your resume to pro teams now might be a few slots left open check with Rock and Republic.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Currently 160lbs 5' 11.5". 

I got on the podium every once and awhile over the last few seasons. This season I'm looking for some wins(Grand Master). We shall see.

2nd race(mtb) of the season this Sat being a aprox 4hr point to point. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I currently weigh 211 lbs at 5'11" and losing weight. Last year, 2007, 227 lbs,, 2006 242 lbs.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> Trade you, GTScott!
> 
> I'm the same height as you are and weigh around 145 pounds. I want to get down to 135 pounds to gain more of a climbing advantage.
> 
> ...


I am looking to gain mor muscle mass for sprinting and also for swimming. I am trying to get into the triathlon scene and have found that picking up a bit more upper body will help me in the swim but may give me a slight disadvantage on the bike. 

Additionally, on my frame, 135 is just looking a bit thin on the rib cage.

-GT


----------



## Eric_kenney (Oct 26, 2006)

5' 11", 155 lb's, 4.8 w/kg.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Might wanna redo your power test or start sending your resume to pro teams now might be a few slots left open check with Rock and Republic.


Hey smart guy,

you're referring to the Canadian National Junior TT Champ. If you check his website he was at Junior Worlds as well as Abitibi (4th I believe?) etc, I think his power meter is set up just fine


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

6'-3" and 200. I will likely drop 5-10# by the time I can actually ride on the road.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Hey smart guy,
> 
> you're referring to the Canadian National Junior TT Champ. If you check his website he was at Junior Worlds as well as Abitibi (4th I believe?) etc, I think his power meter is set up just fine


Hey smart guy did he identify himself as such? No. But that makes perfect sense now as his watts place him well into the exceptional catagory and for good reason it seems cause he is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

And you must remember to multiply that number by .95 because it was only a 20 minute test. 5.2-5.3 is still a very impressive number but thats about what cat 2's/good cat 3's do around here. Not unheard of.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Sure, and, no.*



mattrider said:


> first of all whoever claimed to be 6', 135....i need to see that to believe it. I am 6'1, 165 and could probably get down to 155 but i am already at 6.5% body fat. second, any one know how accurate the wattage meters are on stationary bikes, no way I can afford a power meter.


Stationary bike watt meters are pretty bad, except for the fancy ones with "real" powermeters. Most are neither accurate nor reliable enough to do anything with.

6' and 135 is a perfectly realistic weight for a fit cyclist. It's not about body fat percentage for us at this point, though of course that's a factor. It's more about muscle mass, and where you have it. I am 6', and this morning weighed 137 lbs. You'd have to put the outline of, let's call it a "cycling-specific build" up against a more "well-rounded" individual to see where the pounds come from.

Think about it: The only place on my body where training makes our muscles any bigger is our legs. If those aren't the huge, bulky quads of sprinters, they're really only big compared to the rest of us. I don't remember all of the medical names for upper chest and arm muscles, but arm warmers all fall down my arms, and jersey sizing gets odd because it's tough to find something that's big enough in the shoulders, yet still snug across the chest.

It's kind of extremes, but that's why a lot of juniors have this body type, and yours truly, who went from being a skinny, videogaming couch potato, to a cyclist.

I honestly think THAT is a big advantage of starting cycling as a junior: (along with riding skills) you never develop "unused" muscles. This sport is all abouf efficiency...


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Hey smart guy,
> 
> you're referring to the Canadian National Junior TT Champ. If you check his website he was at Junior Worlds as well as Abitibi (4th I believe?) etc, I think his power meter is set up just fine



haha. pwn3d

i'm 6'0. 175. I'm fat (not really). I can almost bench 2 Argentius-es though.


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*6 foot 2 : 255 lbs.*

For 2007 I might of rode 10 miles. I held 2 full time jobs,80-104 hours a week. Down to one job and hopefully down to 200 lbs. by Aug.


----------



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I defenitly have a way to go but I am excited to give cat 5 racing a try. At 5'7" and 180 I figure I need ot be at least in the 160's to even think about being able to climb like the average Cat 5 guys. I just dont want to make a fool of myslef. I have never been athletic EVER and cant remember the last time )if ever) I didnt look down and see a belly. I hope to rid myslef of that sucker in the next year or so!


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Hey smart guy did he identify himself as such? No.


It's right in his signature actually


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

63cm  

Go here and look for some of my older posts for a picture of the bike: http://themanleyreport.blogspot.com/


----------



## dclements0 (Mar 2, 2007)

6'2" at 190lbs shooting for 175lbs this year


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

6' 3, 155ish. It depends on the day. Over the summer at some points I saw 148, although I wasn't riding (or eating) very much at the time, so I don't know if that would help me. I'll call 155 my race weight, for the sake of convenience. 

Don't know the watts/kg, maybe this year I'll be able to do some testing. 

When I was in high school I ran competitively three seasons a year, track and cross country. As Argentius said, I never had the opportunity to develop "unneeded muscle", much to my girlfriend's chagrin.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Argentius-es


Argentii?


----------



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

5'10 and 143 right now, mid summer ill be around 138, im a non racer so I have no idea what my power output is. Winter on the Canadian prairies means I havent ridden a bike outside since early november.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

tmanley said:


> 63cm
> 
> Go here and look for some of my older posts for a picture of the bike: http://themanleyreport.blogspot.com/


That's an awesome name for a blog, oh Canadian political humour.


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

5'7" okay maybe 5'6.75"

135lbs, depends only on what I just ate, my hydration level and of course those other basic body functions. I race mountain and cross bike. Might try crits this spring.

I'm the guy that must stay tucked and crank down hills to keep up.


----------



## hooj (Apr 8, 2006)

6' and 170lbs of pure fat ass. In the season around 160lbs. Power to weight sucks a** so if the racing would be done on the paper I would get my ass handed to me every time. Luckily it's more complicated so I race in cat 1/2 and sometimes even do well.


----------



## llvllatt (Jul 23, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Might wanna redo your power test or start sending your resume to pro teams now might be a few slots left open check with Rock and Republic.


Yeah.. uhh.. what they said 

I've got tons of power, but I'm not all that smart with it. Before pushing to get on any pro teams, I need to learn to race smarter and gain the endurance needed for NRC+ races.

Hoping to go to some track world cups next winter as well.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

'Luck with that.

having fun in the snow lately? Trainer miles?

That kid has the speed I'm too old to get...


----------



## DLine (Aug 20, 2004)

6'2" 175 now, 160 in 2 months. I really need to get a powermeter. 

I'm pretty sure I couldn't get any lighter than 160 unless I underwent surgery to remove some of the not-so-vital organs (how much does an appendix weigh? spleen? if I had my stomach removed, I'd get even lighter over time).


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

6'1" and I'm the heaviest now I've been in a long time at 172 after a tough stretch of inconsistent training.
In shape I'll hover around 158-162 and can carry good power at that weight. Much lighter and performance starts to suffer.
Power in untrained/offseason mode stays right around 300 for a CP60 but comes up when intensity and hours are added.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm 5'8" and 145 lbs, going into my first year of cycling ever, and first spring of collegiate racing! Pretty psyched.

I'd like to stay at the same weight, by dropping some body fat (not that I've got tooo much to lose) but build a lot of muscle. I'd like to be at a happy medium between climber/sprinter. So we'll see.

My goal would probably be either:

1) Feather lite efficient climbing machine at 138 lbs.

2) Built little cyclist at 150 lbs.

In essence, I could care less. I just want to get fast : )


----------



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm a 6'2 roadie that just finished his first season in the ECCC and Quebec provincial racing. I weigh in at 200 for the moment but raced last year at 185. Right now I am 3.9W/kg, but I'm shooting for 4.4W/kg in season.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 25, 2006)

Another 6'2" 175lb'er here.. I actually really like this weight. I look too skinny when I weigh much less!


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

6'1.5" and 164 pounds as of last weekend...no powermeter....

i'm 19 and racing bikes since i was 13, so i most definetley fall into that category of juniors w/ no extra muscle type of kids


----------



## hooj (Apr 8, 2006)

ctracer01 said:


> 6'1.5" and 164 pounds as of last weekend...no powermeter....
> 
> i'm 19 and racing bikes since i was 13, so i most definetley fall into that category of juniors w/ no extra muscle type of kids


Well I wouldn't worry about that. At the age of 18-19 I was the same 6' as I am now but my weight was between 146-150lbs. Back then my w/kg at LT was 5-5,1w. I peaked at the age of 22 clocking 5,2w/kg with little bit more weight. I'm a smart rider but that power didn't get me that far.

Now being slow and fat with FTP power at around 5w/kg in season I really need to think in races. Luckily I'm still fast and smart enough to stay on the right wheels.


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

dfleck said:


> 5'-9" 155
> 
> goal is to drop back down to 145
> 
> guess that means no more daily bowl of icecream


Cones, man, it's all about the ice cream cones

I'm 5'9 155. Last year for the spring series I was 144, my lowest since I was 14 years old (highest 170)... within a month (stress/living away from home with expectation of full time training and racing) I was over 150. Burnt out hard.


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

6' 167lbs. I always gain about 5lbs in the off season. Race season will be at about 162.


----------



## otakunorth (Jan 12, 2008)

im 20 years old 5'9 and 145lb would like to be about 140lb 
im having a hard time doing any training this winter


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*6'3", 196*

219, and down form 229 on January 1. Man, it was a tough holiday season.

Goal is 199 by April 20.

Edit: 5/18/2008.

Met my goal and then some. After yesterday's ride I was down to 193.5. Wow, does it feel good! Now that I'm fully hydrated again, I'm tipping the scale at 196.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

6' 137lb. Dont have power meter, but havnt been riding long enough to get power ratio high to benefit .


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

6'4" 173 this morning. 

BF according to the gym's handheld tester was 4.7%. LOL. Still planning to settle out around 165 based on the pinch here and there test in the mirror.

Powermeter won't be happening anytime soon...but I do plan to ride up in the mountains a lot...goal of riding peak to peak by the end of the season as I'm on my way moving to Boulder next week.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

6'0" 149.6lbs this morning. I usually race at around 143-144lbs. My watts/kg is higher than avg for my cat and area, thus I like to climb :thumbsup: 

Starnut


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

6'7" 162lbs which is what I stay at year round. Always been a wiry, thin upper body type.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

6' 1/2", 165 lbs, 4 w/kg (Kreuzotter formula-based on a local climb)

Last year at this time I was 175, and told my buds I could go 165. They scoffed. This year I'm planning to go 155-160 and see how things work out.

Tanita scale in "athlete mode" says 6.6%. I'm probably 8-9%. Naturally strong legs + naturally wimpy upper body = "I love this sport":thumbsup: 

Going to a Hunter Allen "Training w/ Power" seminar this weekend. Trying to decide if I could benefit from use of PM. Or at least entertain myself at bit.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Kram said:


> Dude, I'm xactly the same size as you. If I dropped 20, I'd have to lose a leg. Currently 191, bf 12%(ok, it's a Tanita, but at least it's an idea). Hope to get to 185 this spring and down to 180 for cross season, which is my main emphasis.


Is that Athlete mode?

I'm 5'10, 178-181, hitting 21%-20% BF on my tanita in normal mode.

Athlete mode for me: 12%


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

im 6'3" 195 right now - will be 185 by may will be 180 by july
goals

i race with a guy 6'4" 150lbs


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like a good idea for a poll is developing...

How many 6'+ dudes are on this board?!?!?!?

I thought I was a statistical outlier at 6'4", but seems like there are a good number of us out there...or maybe we are the only ones obsessed about our weight enough to read this post and chime in...hmm...


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Cervelo-er said:


> Looks like a good idea for a poll is developing...
> 
> How many 6'+ dudes are on this board?!?!?!?
> 
> I thought I was a statistical outlier at 6'4", but seems like there are a good number of us out there...or maybe we are the only ones obsessed about our weight enough to read this post and chime in...hmm...


Us tall people like the forums . I find in my local club that I am one of the taller guys, there's probably 4-6 my size (6'4) but after that it falls off to normal proportions and 56 cm frames haha.


----------



## VeloChris (Sep 16, 2006)

5'9, 125lbs


----------



## hlee (Jul 19, 2007)

5'8 and 10.35 stones


----------



## gregz (Jun 29, 2006)

*6'4 79kg*

LT is 4.43W/KG

Had my zone checked yesterday. This is about the same as last season. Disappointing since I thought I was getting stronger:mad2: 

Hopefully when I retest in 2 months the numbers will be up and the weight will be down a KG or two.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm 5'11, and the heaviest person that has posted thus far. The shame of it is that I used to be 155-160 when I was 24, but then I got married and had kids, stopped being active, ate bad, and gained 100 pounds.

I'm about 255 now, but was has high as 273.5. I've never been on a bike when I was any less than 220 pounds, so should I ever get back to 160 it'll be interesting to see how much improvement I'll see.

Of course I don't race and have no plans to.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*current*

6'1.5"

195 pounds


----------



## SuperSixThunder (Feb 7, 2008)

Cervelo-er said:


> Looks like a good idea for a poll is developing...
> 
> How many 6'+ dudes are on this board?!?!?!?
> 
> I thought I was a statistical outlier at 6'4", but seems like there are a good number of us out there...or maybe we are the only ones obsessed about our weight enough to read this post and chime in...hmm...


6'2" @ 275 lbs., though most people have a hard time believing I'm carrying that much weight. Would like to get down to about 240 and see how I'm looking/feeling.

I ride with a group where we have 3-4 guys in my height range and are just a bit lighter on weight.


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

*I thought I was getting skinny*

6' and 178.5lb

That's 180cm and 81kg

My ribs stick out.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

5' 11 1/2"
185# to 190# depending on the time of day and what I eat and drink


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Weighing In*

6' 1/2", 171lbs, 14% body fat (all in one place) 56 years old. Uhmm, what else? Rode stoned from 1973 until.......1981? Great way to stay nourished.

Young has no meaning. It's something you can do nothing about...nothing at all. But youth is a quality and, if you have it, you never lose it. Frank Lloyd Wrght


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

6'3" 170

Real Skinny...


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

6'1" or so, anywhere from 142-148

Part of me wishes I lived in CO for the climbs...


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

6'4", 163lbs this morning. Hope to be around 155ish by my first tri in late May.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

5' 11" 180 pounds.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Female...
5'6" 137 pounds
15% bodyfat

My training buddy is 6'2" and 164 pounds. He looks like someone from a concentration camp


----------



## tlj (Jun 10, 2007)

6ft1 and 158 pounds in season.


----------



## benakins (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm 5'10'' and 185lbs and have a 31'' waist. I can fly on the flats but the hills kill me. Good thing I live in central Ill. I'll get down under 180 for racing season. (triathlons)


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

5'10, 250 lbs. Yes, you read that right. 250. I'm not proud of it. I'm posting it here for motivation, mostly. I've dropped 13 pounds since January 1, but I've got a LONG way to go. My goal is 199. Once I get there, I may adjust that goal, but for now that's a good target.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

IAmCosmo said:


> 5'10, 250 lbs. Yes, you read that right. 250. I'm not proud of it. I'm posting it here for motivation, mostly. I've dropped 13 pounds since January 1, but I've got a LONG way to go. My goal is 199. Once I get there, I may adjust that goal, but for now that's a good target.


You are doing great! If you have lost 13lbs through the sucky winter months, just wait till the weather gets warm and you can ride outside all the time- the lbs will fly off in no time!


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> You are doing great! If you have lost 13lbs through the sucky winter months, just wait till the weather gets warm and you can ride outside all the time- the lbs will fly off in no time!


That's the plan. Just ordered a new bike as further motivation...


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Male
6'5"
187 lbs


----------



## lyjhra (Mar 1, 2008)

How do you figure out what your power to weight ratio is?


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

5'9... about 160-163lbs. ~7-8% BF
Not ideal for racing, but I'm not going to win, anyway.

I enjoy lifting weights and prefer having a muscular upper body to the emaciated look of some cyclists.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Kestreljr said:


> 6'4", 163lbs this morning. Hope to be around 155ish by my first tri in late May.


Now THERE is something I can aspire to...

Read back over this thread...I'm down 4 lb's since moving to Boulder about 5 weeks ago...and think I have about 7-8 left on me to go.

For now...6'3", 168 lbs of vegan power.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

5'10'' , 139 lbs

I ran on my hs and college teams, and still look like it... Oh, and not being able to digest fat helps too....


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

155 lbs 5' 11''

Ok, that's when I was racing 20 years ago.


Now: 195lbs


----------



## Circles (Aug 3, 2005)

6.0 tall, 160 lbs.


----------



## hanyu (Oct 21, 2005)

5' 10.5" and 151 lbs. I'm trying to get back down to my pre-marital weight of 144 lbs but it's very difficult. My wife is a pretty good cook. Last fall I began running 3x per week. I haven't lost a single pound but I'm able to run about 6.5 miles in an hour now. It does help with endurance on the bike.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

155 lbs 5'10.5"

weighed 138lbs 20 years ago when I was racing. Wouldn't mind dropping another 5 lbs but no more.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Man, there are some skinny dudes on this forum.

I'm 5'9" and 173 lbs as of this morning. Ideally, i'd like to about 165 which would put me below 10% body fat. I have a pretty muscular upper body, as i've been lifting weights for about 15 years.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

5 10' 190... Flats are great. Hills,, not so... But I make it up....


----------



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well it's good to see the thread i started gets so much action! Since I started it I brought my little 5'7" frame down to 168 and shrinking. I am excited about racing and look forward to reachin goal of about 150.


----------



## blu bici (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, I really feel like a fat ass reading these postings.

6'1"- 224 lbs.

Maybe I need to be 5'10"??


----------



## Kisuke (Feb 3, 2007)

5'11 - 88kg


----------



## ren (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm doing road bike since 2 years. I do approximately 5000km/year.
I'm 5,8 and 150lbs. Last year my power/weight ratio was 4,5 watt/kg.
Im doing 3 hours of spinning per week since 2 month... I hope that my power/weight ratio have increase.

What is the minimum power/weight ratio for thinking about racing a the biginning level?
I want to try it this year.

What is the minimum power/weight ratio for doing tour de france? haha


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

6,6 feet, 198 pounds
Power to weight??


----------



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

im 23 yr old male, 5' 7" on a good day, 128lbs., and 7-8% body fat at the moment...


----------



## jtampakes (Aug 17, 2007)

6 foot and 211lbs. I was 245lbs. as recently as Thanksgiving.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

bas said:


> Is that Athlete mode?
> 
> I'm 5'10, 178-181, hitting 21%-20% BF on my tanita in normal mode.
> 
> Athlete mode for me: 12%


5'5.75" 129~130 LBS. Athlete mode yesterday afternoon said 4.2% bodyfat. and have seen 3.8% to 6.5% in the last month. So I would say my Tanita average bodyfat is 5.2%.

I don't know what my watts per KG are. Power hills up to 1 mile I am okay, but longer sustained climbs of around 6% (mountain pass type climbs) I am right in my element. I am a pretty good TT'ist for my size and finished this year between 8th and 15th in three TTs so far. I think my real strength is pursuit. Working on my sprint. Lower Cat racing seems to come down to the sprint more often than not.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

5'11" and 170lbs (down from 185 a few months ago). I haven't touch weights in 2.5 years. I can't get rid of my upper body mass. I mean, I have dropped a few chest sizes, but my shoulders and arms are still too big. :mad2: 


I'd love to get down to 160 or 155. I could if I quit drinking beer ... but that's not going to happen.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

21 yr old male

5'-6"

124 lb


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Muaythaibike said:


> 5 10' 190... Flats are great. Hills,, not so... But I make it up....


I'm with you brutha, 5'8" & 194 here. Embrace the hills and they'll become easier.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

correction:

I weighed myself this morning after breakfast

Male
5'-6"
122.8


----------



## dr pabst (May 16, 2007)

5'10"
188lbs
8%BF


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm 5' 10" and weigh 152 lbs +/-

I train/compete in martial arts and tend to drop below 150 for tournaments to stay in the "light wt" division. It also means I have a bit more upper body mass than a "typical" competitive cyclist, so I could probably be about 5-7 lbs lighter if I'd stop working my upper body so much.


----------



## gian133 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well im naturally thin and 5' 10

right now im in horrible shape. im about 123-5 with about 12-13 percent body fat. when im in good shape in the summer im the same weight but down under 10 percent. usally 7 to 9. 

i have been riding for fun but this summer i plan on getting serious about nutrition and start racing. i would like to get to about 130-5, ive read that ideal riding/climbing weight is 2 lbs per inch of height. any tips to gain the muscle. i currently only xc mountain bike(if that makes a difference) but i really want to get into road biking but funds are low. seems that bottom of the line road bikes are as much as mid range mountain bikes.

thanks 
Gian


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I reweighed myself and i'm at 151lbs. My new power test is 4.0w/kg though. As soon as I drop back down to my 145 race weight, I will be flying. Granted, I already am doing pretty well.

gian133 -- 2lbs/in is the maximum recommended for a climber. Putting on muscle probably wouldn't hurt, though.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Update:

167 lbs as of today. 

Down from 173 on 2/2/08. That's 6 lbs in 2 months. Haven't been trying to lose...just been on a low-fat/mostly raw, vegan diet pretty strictly since we moved to Boulder back in February...stronger than I've ever been...now if only I can pony up for a PM and see what the W/kg is doing...

Let me see...2 lbs per inch...76x2=152lbs...yikes...I'm afraid to think what I'd look like at that...I think I have 7-10 lbs to come off the legs/hips/sides of the stomach...but beyond that, it would have to be leaning out the muscle mass. We shall see...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Height: 5' 9"
Last year at this time: 213
Last year after 3000 miles on bike: 176
This morning: 185* 
This year's goal weight: 165

*pre morning bowel evacuation


----------



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

6'
135 lbs


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

5'10", 158lbs. That's after my morning constitution.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I win. 6'4", 155lbs. 17 years old. Cat 4


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> My training buddy is 6'2" and 164 pounds. He looks like someone from a concentration camp


As you can see from this thread, you're going to have to re-evaluate your standards.  



teffisk said:


> I think I win. 6'4", 155lbs. 17 years old. Cat 4


Check the post two above yours.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

*on diet...*

Yo...

A shade under 6 feet and coming down from 180 lbs to (now) 172 lbs and on my way towards 158-ish region.

My usual ride weight where I feel most comfortable (i.e. powerful) but without power measurements to back it up was in the last couple of years 165-167lbs.

Note that I used to be 240+ at the start of my renewed cycling "career" in 2002. Went down to 205 w/o dieting (just riding) and then dropped to 170 in the winter of 2003-2004.

Fluctuated ever since between 165-180.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Man, some of you guys are fricken skinny. 6foot + and in the 130s? That is just wild as an adult! Not so wild if you are under 22 or so. Most pros (I didn't say all) are not at that light. Hell Lance's race weight at 5'10.5" was around 155-165. George Hincapie is at 6'3" at around 170 during his Classics races. 

I guess it is all about power to weight ratio.

When I was a junior 17 yrs old 6foot I was about 138. Which was crazy skinny. I looked sickly and was around 3-4% body fat.

I am currently 6' and at about 179. I only started riding again 3 months ago and was 205. My ultimate goal is around 150-160. I should reach that in another 2 months at the rate I am going. I already look really thin. I can't imagaine what I will look like when I am 160 or so.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Male 5'4" 115lb


----------



## f1oored (Jan 16, 2005)

6 foot and 135 is rail thin. That is about what I was back when I was 16. At 28 now, I'm 6'3" and 185ish. Still skinny but not like a lot of you guys. 

teffisk, actually asdasd44 wins with a BMI of 18.3. You are up around 18.9 fatty! Don't worry though. I'm practically obese with a BMI of 23.1. In this forum I'm shamu.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah, well not like I read all 6 pages


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL, my wife was reading this thread and she said we all sound like a bunch of women.  :wink5:


----------



## WillsDad (Aug 30, 2004)

*Tall and Lean*

6' 5" 190 lbs. Been that way for the last 20 years. Hopefully the next 20 too.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

6'2" 180lbs 3.6w/kg for 60 min.

I highly recommend a power meter for all who like measurements and analysis. I got an iBike from Performance Bike for $379 less 20% = $300. It's great! Much better than HR. When I stomp hard, it reacts instantly. HR builds slowly. It makes intervals so much more effective! I've only had it a couple months, so I'm still trying to figure out the best use, but I did a 14 mile climb in 1:17 up 6-10% grades and averaged 297 watts. I can hardly wait to go back and do that climb again. I used to dread it and considered it a necessary training evil. Now I'm motivated to do it again. My avg HR was something like 165bpm. I know I can hold 170-172 for that long. I didn't push hard enough.

Anyway, a power meter is a great tool for analysis and motivation. $300 is not a lot of money in this sport, so it seems like a good investment.


----------



## asnpcwiz (Feb 19, 2008)

Man, I am a COW compared to all of you. Good thing I started cycling. When I started cycling about 1.5 months ago I was at 153 pounds. Currently at 145 pounds at 5'3".


----------



## jnantnan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sitting pretty at 150lbs, and 5'11". Started my weight lost fight last Feb-07 at 220lbs! body fat now is 5%-7%, was 25%. went from tight 36" waist to 30"waist feels good. only part that sucked was buying ALL new clothes! ask me how I did it...rode approx. 3,500 miles last year. Peace guys.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

5'11" and 190.

Chicks dig me.

.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

5'10" 158. hopefully will lose 4 or 5 more pounds in bf. i already have broad shoulders and some muscle so im already pretty lean. i used to be around 145'ish and then when i started running and cycling i went up to 164. i guess it was all the leg muscle i gained.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

man, after reading through all of this, I feel like porky pig at 55 yrs old, 5 foot 5 and 130 pounds...(16 to 17% body fat according to mr Tanita).

Only way I am EVER going to get rid of the "spare tire" is by getting sick or something....and i choose not to do that if i can help it.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

6' 172 lbs. Down from 210 - target 165.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am 5'10 weight 162.5

I had a body composition test done last weekend using the BOD POD at local gym
www.bodpod.com

I had 11.3% body fat which = 19lbs
88.7% lean muscle = 149.9lbs
I weighed in there at 168.9 which is a little more then my home scale.

Has anyone else tried the BOD POD? 

Are these good #'s?

I just purchased my first road bike but have road mtb for yrs and wanted to see what a summer of road riding could do to these #'s


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

6', not 5'11.5". 198 pounds of pure muscles for this man from Brussels...

And don't forget the devastating good looks...


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

5' '11" 197lbs.

When I get to 170lbs, I'm getting a BMC Pro Machine (or Look 595)....

I raced at 155lbs in the 1980s but that was before years of ice climbing and kayaking.


----------



## caledondave (May 10, 2008)

*weight*

I weigh in at a mere 268 pounds
and I'm 6' 10" of pure wind resistance!

4 more years till the 200 year anniversary of the war of 1812 when the U.S. lost it's first and only war to whom?? The Canadians....yeeee hawwww


----------



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

28 y/o male, 5'9 140 lbs


----------



## bikermancam (Jun 12, 2007)

165 at 5'11" (without my cape)


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

5'11" 
168
46yo
Down from 206 in Jan2006, 195 Jan2007. 

After losing the weight I went from back of the pack to a 1st and a 3rd in a local mountain bike series.

I can climb!!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, it is. But now I'm 187. 2 more to go.....


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

*An introduction of sorts...*

Been reading the boards here for awhile but don't really post. I figure this is as good a thread as any to say "hello" and thank everyone for so many great posts on various topics that I've read/searched. I've been riding since fall of '05 and gotten more serious about it over the last year or so. Anyway,

28 years old
5'6"
113 lbs

I have a very slight build and long legs for my height - I actually struggle a bit to not _lose_ weight at my current activity level.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Too Heavy*

I'm 6'1" and 188.5.

Compared to what I see around here (at work and on the streets), I'm not fat, but this is Milwaukee -- not a lot of fitness minded role models around here. About two years ago I was in at 168, and the 20lbs are killing me -- I just can't seem to take them off. It's down five lbs, then binge and back up five lbs. I have repeated this cycle so many time I really have trouble believing I'll ever be able to take off the weight. I've got a 200k coming up with lots of hills. I did this ride last year about 10lbs lighter, and it almost killed me. Not looking forward to doing it with another 10lbs around the middle.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Need to get down to race weight*

5'8 200 lbs


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

6'4" tall 225lbs.
Trying to get down to about 200.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

*5'11" 169-170 lbs.*

my goal is to be around 163-165


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok I wana play too! 169.5cm not sure what that is in feet currently 67kg 1 hour threshold is 280w about 4.18 watts/kilo. Goal buy Dec 6th 2008 60kg and 300w = 5wkg, dropping the weight wont't be the hard part I've been as low as 58kg and raced well at that weight but power/weight ratio is all l care about now, 300w doesn't sound like a big goal from 280 but damn I've worked my butt off to get there from 220w back in Nov 07.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

5'6" 140 lbs. I could still lose another 5lbs or 10lbs. I tend to keep a few more muscles on my frame. The game for me is to keep the weight down and the power up. I often make the mistake of telling someone who is trying to lose weight (friend, co-worker etc...) how much they could really lose when they announce they want to start exercising. Most people don't know how much extra weight they carry and greatly under estimate what they could lose. 20lbs is not that much. I've seen a guy drop 20 lbs in a week.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Does age make any difference?*

I'll list mine since I'm posing the question:
46 years old
5'11" 156 pounds 70.3kg
% of body fat varies day to day from 14.5 at the lowest to 16 at the highest according to my Tanita bathroom scale. 

I am a recreational rider, not a racer.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

5'6 and 154lbs. I was up to 181lbs last winter but that all had to stop. I plan on dropping another 9lbs within the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

5'10 3/4" 142lbs. It's impossible for me to gain any weight. I wish i was 155-160


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I am 6'1" and 150 lbs. I have to cycle to retain my weight. When I stop riding, I actually drop weight to around 145 lbs.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

tyro said:


> I am 6'1" and 150 lbs. I have to cycle to retain my weight. When I stop riding, I actually drop weight to around 145 lbs.


Damn l wish l could drop weight when l didn't ride. Why do you think you drop weight when your not riding? Is it because your appitite drops as well perhaps?


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

45 years old 6' 2" at 215 lbs


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

6'1" and 160 lbs


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

aussiebullet said:


> Damn l wish l could drop weight when l didn't ride. Why do you think you drop weight when your not riding? Is it because your appitite drops as well perhaps?


Exactly. Riding really gets my metabolism going and stimulates my appetite. I eat more and gain more weight. I know that it sounds like a problem that a lot of people wish they had. I think if i could bottle my metabolism and sell it, I'd be a rich man! It's kind of a blessing and a curse because I have to eat so much on rides that it can be a hassle sometimes.

On top of all of this, riding is soooooooooooooooo good for my mental health. It is my therapy and keeps me even. I can have a hellish day at work and as soon as I get a few miles under my belt, it all just kind of melts away. It's incredible.


----------



## TofuDC5 (Jun 20, 2008)

Tell me if I'm fat...and btw, i'm the shortest one here...cuz i'm asian? 5'6" 140.5 lbs. I'm also 25 years old.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

36yo 6'6" 255lbs...Say it loud, Im fat and Im proud. Not really.


----------



## scrambles (Jun 10, 2008)

6'1" 218 lbs. Subject to go down this season, but damn do I love my beer


----------



## DerBoeseKoenig (Apr 13, 2008)

About 5'10.5" here and on a good day, about 135-138 pounds.


----------



## slupo (Jan 27, 2005)

6'3" 170 lbs


----------



## efenili (Apr 28, 2008)

6'2" - 195#s

I havent measured my power/weight yet as I am new, but I went from 215 to 195 over about 2 months and maintained my workout reg. It has made a huge difference so far
I hope to get into the 180s eventually, but I am fine with where I am right now

I feel like a tubby with some of the sizes going around in here though I attribute it to my very large muscular legs, haha


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

6'4"
191.5 lbs
30 years old . . . well, almost 31 (Birthday is July 15). Oh no, I'll be _into_ my thirties!!


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

TofuDC5 said:


> Tell me if I'm fat...and btw, i'm the shortest one here...cuz i'm asian? 5'6" 140.5 lbs. I'm also 25 years old.


Nah, in most circles that is not fat. Around here, you should weigh 17 pounds if you are 5'-6"


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

BunnV said:


> I'll list mine since I'm posing the question:
> 46 years old
> 5'11" 156 pounds 70.3kg
> % of body fat varies day to day from 14.5 at the lowest to 16 at the highest according to my Tanita bathroom scale.
> ...


I'd do just about anything short of killing someone to be 156...

I'm same height, but significantly higher in weight, even though I've lost 26 pounds since April 7th. My goal is 160. I have lived at that weight as an adult, albeit with an atrocious diet. I'm a fair bit younger too, but probably not enough to benefit from the "young mans metabolism." (Just turned 34).


----------



## tango21 (Jun 27, 2008)

5'9" and 300 lbs.
Just starting for health benefits. I'd like to be 225 by this time next year.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

41 years old. 6'4", 180#, 6% body fat. I'd like to get down to 175, but my body seems to like 180 just fine. I don't have a PT, so I don't know my P/W ratio, but I'm about to upgrade to Cat 3, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## biker77 (Sep 5, 2006)

I am going to be 48 this month and I am 6 foot and one inch and I weigh just under 160. I am a long time road biker, but I do not have the strength to follow those big legged brutes in my club. I am getting better at following them but they seem to always raise the bar a little higher so I can not keep up. Working with a heart monitor now to get my endurance higher so the pain is more comfortable chasing the big boys. Well back to pushing and pulling on those pedals. One day ,,I will overcome..


----------



## Whadabala (Jun 20, 2008)

6'0" 
244lbs
Currently losing weight.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

40 years old 
6'1 175.


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm 6'3" and 204. I'm also 40 years old. I'd love to lose some weight but I don't know where to start. What's healthy for my age and height? I know 20 years ago, I was 155 but I don't know if that's realistic now. I'm currently riding for fun and exercise, but I could easily see myself getting much more serious about it. Are there any websites that could give me a good starting point for losing the weight?


Mike


----------



## goalie (Jul 1, 2008)

I just started cycling last fall (mainly on a Kurt Kinetic trainer indoors) and started commuting to work daily this February. I'm 38 years old, 6-1, and last fall, I weighed 220 pounds. 

I am now 180 pounds. 

Needless to say, I am hooked on cycling.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Used to race mountain bikes, but live in Aspen and had to start road riding due to the ridiculous amount of snow that stuck around this year, and haven't been on my mountain bike since buying my new road bike...27 years old, 5'9.5, 160 pounds.

I could probably lose 5 pounds, but I tend to gain muscle as the season progresses, even despite only lifting weights during the winter


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

6' 220 lbs was at 280 trying to get out to 170 or 180 not sure yet


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Nick2192 - You and I were the same, 6'0" 280 lbs, now I'm at 214. I'd also like to get down but I don't think I can get much lower than 185. At 214, age 56, I'm at 17.6% body fat, losing 30 lbs would put me in the single digits with body fat. At that weight, I might try to dunk a basketball.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

5-7, 155 trying to get down to 150. last time i was 150, it seemed to feel like the best power/weight ratio for me.


----------



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

5' 11'' puny 140 pounds :cryin:


----------



## Bianco (Sep 22, 2004)

196 cm 88 kg

6'5" 194 pounds


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

5'7", 26yr M, was 155lbs at my peak last year, took a few months off during winter from training and diet bloated me up to 190lbs by February (won't be doing that again, laid off for 3 months during the winter months, stress + snow + free time + food = one fat mofo). Down to 171lbs right now, hoping to get back down to 155lbs by end of year. Goal weight is 150-145lbs.


----------



## ownedbybiggs (Jul 8, 2008)

*Dropin'*

5' 11" 208lbs 18% down 20lbs in the last two months

Was 165lbs at 4% yes I said 4%.....but I blew out right ACL and became a pizza eating, beer drinking, weed smoking, vicodine popping junkie for about two years :cryin: But I finally found my center again and am on my way back


----------



## flankwood (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm 5'4" at 153lbs (69kg). I don't even know any other riders as short as I am (live in Germany). How ca I measure my power to weight ratio? power tap?


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Currently 24, 6'2/275

Haven't done power/weight in a long time. Had a few injuries and ultimately a back injury that became too bad to deal with in 2003. At that point I wasn't biking but had been power lifting for about 10 weeks before I had to stop.

Would like to be back down to 235/7% body fat like when I trained for XC Mountain bike racing. No racing aspirations anymore, though... just health.

Currently goal is 250 by my birthday (Sept. 8).


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

6ft, 176 lbs - 40 yr old triathlete. And I thought I was a little thin until I saw the measurements here.


----------



## aldiyo (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm 5'11...133 pounds. Measured body fat with one of those electronic calipers connected to a computer = 6.1 % body fat.


----------



## bigdaddy96 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm 5'8" 168lbs.


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

*My height, weight, age*

Currently 5' 7" at 135lb 20yr


----------



## LostRower (Jun 17, 2008)

im at 6'2" between 205 and 215 depending on the day and how many beers i drank the night before :thumbsup:


----------

